# Grandmaster Tae Hong Choi



## shesulsa

I just today met his son for the first time and found out GM Choi passed in March of this year.  

LINK TO FULL ARTICLE


> March 10, 2009
> 
> USA Taekwondo has been notified that Grandmaster *Tae Hong Choi *passed away early Sunday morning (March 8).
> 
> GM Choi moved to Portland in the early 70's and basically founded Taekwondo in Oregon, producing such champions as *Scott Rohr* and *Naim Hasan* who became the middleweight representative on the 1988 U.S. Olympic Taekwondo Team.


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## wade

OK, so, I never go into my lineage much if I can help it. Too many people have extremely inflated histories that it seems kind of pathetic to try to compete with them, but GM Tae Hong Choi was my master and promoted me through the ranks. Me, Mike Fowles, Leon Preston, Scott Rorh, and his son Hung Choi all tested together over the years. I was the Oregon State Coach for about 7 years years under him. He, like me, was a Marine in Viet Nam. We had a lot in common and I owe him so much that I can never, ever repay. His son Hong, the new  Grand Master Choi, is doing on hell of a job continuing his fathers legacy. We just did the 1st Grand Masters Legacy Cup tournament and it was a hugh success. I look forward to many more in the future.


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## shesulsa

wade said:


> OK, so, I never go into my lineage much if I can help it. Too many people have extremely inflated histories that it seems kind of pathetic to try to compete with them, but GM Tae Hong Choi was my master and promoted me through the ranks. Me, Mike Fowles, Leon Preston, Scott Rorh, and his son Hung Choi all tested together over the years. I was the Oregon State Coach for about 7 years years under him. He, like me, was a Marine in Viet Nam. We had a lot in common and I owe him so much that I can never, ever repay. His son Hong, the new  Grand Master Choi, is doing on hell of a job continuing his fathers legacy. We just did the 1st Grand Masters Legacy Cup tournament and it was a hugh success. I look forward to many more in the future.



Sorry for your loss, Wade.


----------



## morph4me

.


----------



## Master K

.


----------



## stone_dragone

.


----------



## IcemanSK

wade said:


> OK, so, I never go into my lineage much if I can help it. Too many people have extremely inflated histories that it seems kind of pathetic to try to compete with them, but GM Tae Hong Choi was my master and promoted me through the ranks. Me, Mike Fowles, Leon Preston, Scott Rorh, and his son Hung Choi all tested together over the years. I was the Oregon State Coach for about 7 years years under him. He, like me, was a Marine in Viet Nam. We had a lot in common and I owe him so much that I can never, ever repay. His son Hong, the new  Grand Master Choi, is doing on hell of a job continuing his fathers legacy. We just did the 1st Grand Masters Legacy Cup tournament and it was a hugh success. I look forward to many more in the future.



My condolences on your loss.:asian:


----------



## Tensei85

.


----------

